# Nissan Leaf....



## sunny (Sep 19, 2013)

I was looking at a used 2013 Leaf...wondering how well a Leaf would do with 30 mile commutes round trip, running about 55 most of the way or if it would....how much range is lost during cold periods. I live in central Texas.  Thanks


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

30miles as in 15 miles each way no problem. My commute is 40 miles round trip a couple -20° days it was close.


----------



## sunny (Sep 19, 2013)

My commute one way is 15 miles....backroads at about 55 mph, three stops signs along the route...


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

I live in the low lands and notice the threshold at +5 degrees Celsius really hard. UNDER +5 degrees the range is considerable less than in summer:

first winter: range 90 km at 90 km/hr max.
second winter: range 80 km at 80 km/hr
third winter is coming, I can notice lack of range already during the summer. It wouldn't surprise me if I reach a range of 70 km at a max. speed of 70 km/hr.

I hope this information helps you.


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

sunny said:


> I was looking at a used 2013 Leaf...wondering how well a Leaf would do with 30 mile commutes round trip, running about 55 most of the way or if it would....how much range is lost during cold periods. I live in central Texas.  Thanks


I have a 2012 leaf and have had no problem doing 30 miles at 55 down to 0 degrees F. One certainly has to run the heater. It would just be too cold without it. I usually run in D for a mile or so to get heater output max quickly. I than go into Eco which cuts heater drain on the pack a bunch. I do use both seat and steering wheel heat continually in temps below 35. However, they seem to use little power.

I do get up to 20-25% reduction in range at temps below 32F.


----------



## nerys (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a 2012 leaf I bought a bit over a year ago.

4802 miles 88% let in the battery (though I do not trust that number at all)

today I have 28920 miles on it.

I Have 2 "drives" I use the car for. one job is 54 mile away no charging options enroute (yet) and no DCQC on the car only 3.3kwh (my only real regret dammit I wish I got a 2013 with the 6.6kwh charging)

If I preheat on umbilical power I can make the 54 miles one way (I charge at work) down to 28'F with the heater on (set to 68)

once below 28' no more heat but I use the heated seats and wheel and still preheat on umbilical before leaving. its surprisingly nice the car is VERY well sealed.

I JUST make the 54 miles (2 or 3 miles to spare worst case down to 0'F)

battery has only degraded slightly (I estimate .4kwh) from a year ago so it seems the battery likes to be "used heavily" though I live up NE in SE pennsylvania so no real "heat" to burn the battery with.

my other job is pizza delivery. constantly charging between runs when possible (they let me install a 240v outlet out back)

this is where I really wish I had the 6.6kwh charging! would completely eliminate any issues all together.

as it is I keep my geo metro at work as my backup (only have to use it a few times for an hour to let the leaf charge back up I used about 3 gallons of gas this past year of driving the leaf for delivery)

30 miles at 55mph? zero worries. you can crank everything and have zero concerns with a commute like that even down to 0'F

I estimate my range at 0'F with the heater on to be 38-40 miles at my 50mph (Posted limit on the roads I use) 55 won't make any real difference.

you might lose a tiny bit more since you will have to "burn" the heater twice. IE when you first turn on the heat you lose a lot more as it "warms up" (it uses a literal crap ton of power upto 6kw) but once going a lot less but still a lot (for the 2012)

you have to do this twice. once in the morning once when you leave work but in reality only 1 time since you can preheat on umbilical power at home before you leave (at least for the next year till the 2g networks go down then no more remote control)

I see ZERO problems with your commute. GET IT you will not regret it.

especially now you can get a 2013 for around $10k damm if I did not owe $16k still on my 2012. Grrrrr.


----------

